# Easter Video



## Blake Bowden (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been working on a video for Easter. Hope you enjoy it..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCCYKx-P07M"]YouTube - Jesus Christ-The True Meaning of Easter[/ame]


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Apr 3, 2009)

What a great video.... Awesome job!!!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank God for His blessed son Jesus Christ.


----------

